# Word of the Day: ludicrous



## Em in Ohio (Jun 11, 2020)

Cheat Sheet:  Ludicrous - Definition of Ludicrous by Merriam-Webster
Definition of _ludicrous_. 1 : amusing or laughable through obvious absurdity, incongruity, exaggeration, or eccentricity. 2 : meriting derisive laughter or scorn as absurdly inept, false, or foolish.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 11, 2020)

Occasionally, my dry sense of humor may be interpreted by some as completely ludicrous, especially if they aren't sure if I'm joking or not!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

This from The Washington Post
Subtract fans from a golf event, and it looks like “social distancing” taken to *ludicrous* extremes


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

To suggest that man can live on bread alone is just ludicrous.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*It would be quite frankly ludicrous my dears, if I were to suggest I could fly by batting my arms and taking off in flight ...*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2020)

It was ludicrous of Walmart to think that _only_ female _'people of color'_ would steal their cosmetics!


----------



## RubyK (Jun 12, 2020)

It strikes me as ludicrous that, for the first time in my life, the public library is closed until further notice.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 12, 2020)

There is currently an American rapper who goes by the name of Ludacris.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Some time ago, I saw a list of ludicrous excuses, 
that had actually been given to teachers, by students, explaining why they had not done their homework.

I believe I had also seen another list, 
of notes that parents had written to their child's teacher, on why the child was absent, and those 'reasons' were equally ludicrous!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Our street has no side walks,,, I think it is ludicrous that a lady rides her electric wheel chair   up & down  the street, with her dog walking beside   her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

I believe it's _*ludicrous*_ that some folks just refuse to wear facial masks these days!


----------

